# Μερική έκλειψη ηλίου



## oliver_twisted (Mar 20, 2015)

Εδώ είναι το λινκ για όποιον θέλει να παρακολουθήσει την μερική έκλειψη ηλίου από το πισί του. 

Το Εθνικό Αστεροσκοπείο Αθηνών εκπέμπει ζωντανά από τις εγκαταστάσεις του στην Πεντέλη τη μερική έκλειψη Ηλίου της 20ης Μαρτίου 2015. Το φαινόμενο θα ξεκινήσει στις 10:39πμ και λήγει στις 12:50μμ. Θα παρουσιαστεί video της εικόνας του Ήλιου από ειδικό τηλεσκόπιο που τον παρατηρεί μέσα από ένα στενό φίλτρο γύρω στη γραμμή Ηα του υδρογόνου.

Ασφάλεια: Αν επιθυμείτε να παρατηρήσετε την έκλειψη μόνοι σας σε εξωτερικό χώρο, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε ειδικά σχεδιασμένα γυαλιά. Απλά γυαλιά ηλίου δεν προσφέρουν την αναγκαία προστασία και μπορεί να προκληθούν μόνιμες βλάβες στην όρασή σας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2015)

Εμείς εδώ στο Λονδίνο παρακολουθήσαμε την έκλειψη χωρίς γυαλιά, φίλτρα και λοιπά τεχνάσματα για τους αδύναμους. Το υπέροχο κλίμα μας μάς προστάτεψε από τη βλαβερή ακτινοβολία του ήλιου, όπως μας προστατεύει άλλωστε κάθε μέρα. 
Κοινώς, είχε τόση συννεφιά που δεν έβλεπες ήλιο. Η μόνη ένδειξη ότι κάτι γίνεται ήταν ότι ξαφνικά για δυο-τρία λεπτά έπεσε η θερμοκρασία και από κεί που ήταν συνηθισμένο συννεφιασμένο ανοιξιάτικο πρωινό έγινε ξυλιασμένο συννεφιασμένο ανοιξιάτικο πρωινό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2015)

Υπόψιν ότι η ζημιά που μπορεί κανείς να πάθει δεν είναι κοιτώντας τον ήλιο κατά την έκλειψη, γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι σκοτεινός, ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι ολική ή έκλειψη (μια χαρά μπορείς να δεις τον ήλιο κατά την ανατολή και την δύση)*. Η ζημιά ενδέχεται να προκληθεί στο τέλος της έκλειψης, όταν απομακρυνθεί η σκιά και αρχίσει να ξαναφαίνεται ο ήλιος, οπότε και η ξαφνική λάμψη μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά στον αμφιβληστροειδή, γιατί η έντασή της θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από το συνηθισμένο. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι όταν είναι σκοτεινά η κόρη μας διαστέλλεται για να αυξηθεί το φως που περνάει στο μάτι. Η κόρη δεν προλαβαίνει να προσαρμοστεί αρκετά γρήγορα στην νέα κατάσταση και η δυνατή λάμψη ενισχύεται από την διαστολή της κόρης. Τα απλά γυαλιά ηλίου ενισχύουν ακόμα περισσότερο το φαινόμενο γιατί σκοτεινιάζουν περισσότερο το τοπίο ενώ δεν προστατεύουν καθόλου από τις υπέρυθρες, που είναι αυτές κυρίως που θα κάνουν ζημιά στον αμφιβληστροειδή. Σημειωτέον ότι αυτή η ζημιά δεν μπορεί να γίνει άμεσα αντιληπτή. Δεν συνοδεύεται από πόνο ή οποιουδήποτε είδους δυσφορία.


* ωστόσο δεν πρέπει ποτέ να κοιτάμε τον ήλιο χωρίς προστασία σε όλες τις φάσεις της έκλειψης.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2015)

Το αστείο είναι που στην έκλειψη του ’99 είχε κυκλοφορήσει ράδιο αρβύλα ότι όποιος βγει έξω από το σπίτι του θα τυφλωθεί. Το είχα ξεχάσει, αλλά μου το θύμισε κάποιος που είπε ότι μίλησε με μια θεία του στην Ελλάδα που του είπε ότι απαγορεύτηκε η κυκλοφορία και είπαν στον κόσμο να μη βγει έξω πριν τη μία το μεσημέρι γιατί θα τους συμβεί μεγάλο κακό. 
Δεν είναι φοβερό το πώς λειτουργεί το μυαλό μερικών; Τους λες μην κοιτάς τον ήλιο κατά τη διάρκεια της έκλειψης, καταλαβαίνουν μη βγεις από το σπίτι σου γιατί θα πεθάνεις ακαριαία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα απλά γυαλιά ηλίου ενισχύουν ακόμα περισσότερο το φαινόμενο γιατί σκοτεινιάζουν περισσότερο το τοπίο ενώ δεν προστατεύουν καθόλου από τις υπέρυθρες, που είναι αυτές κυρίως που θα κάνουν ζημιά στον αμφιβληστροειδή.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι τη ζημιά την κάνει η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία του ηλιακού φωτός κι όχι η υπεριώδης;



Hellegennes said:


> (μια χαρά μπορείς να δεις τον ήλιο κατά την ανατολή και την δύση)


Σε αυτές τις φάσεις ο UVI είναι κοντά στο μηδέν, ακόμη και τις μέρες που πιάνει μέγιστα σε ακραίες τιμές: www.who.int/uv/publications/en/UVIGuide.pdf — αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μπορείς να τον δεις κατάματα τότε, κι όχι η μειωμένη λαμπρότητά του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι τη ζημιά την κάνει η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία του ηλιακού φωτός κι όχι η υπεριώδης;



Ναι. Η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία δεν φτάνει στον αμφιβληστροειδή (εκτός κι αν έχεις αφακία). Αντιθέτως, η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία που φτάνει στον αμφιβληστροειδή τον "ψήνει"*.



Zazula said:


> Σε αυτές τις φάσεις ο UVI είναι κοντά στο μηδέν, ακόμη και τις μέρες που πιάνει μέγιστα σε ακραίες τιμές: www.who.int/uv/publications/en/UVIGuide.pdf — αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μπορείς να τον δεις κατάματα τότε, κι όχι η μειωμένη λαμπρότητά του.



Ο ήλιος δεν μειώνεται σε λαμπρότητα, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι φιλτράρεται από μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ατμόσφαιρας, όντας χαμηλότερα στον ουρανό. Αυτό μειώνει την ακτινοβολία γενικώς· και την ορατή και την αόρατη. Γι' αυτό ο UVI, που λες, είναι χαμηλός.


* περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι. Η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία δεν φτάνει στον αμφιβληστροειδή (εκτός κι αν έχεις αφακία). Αντιθέτως, η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία που φτάνει στον αμφιβληστροειδή τον "ψήνει".


Κοίτα, την είχες την ευκαιρία σου να προφασιστείς λάθος πληκτρολόγησης ή από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα· γκούγκλαρε τώρα «solar retinopathy» ή «ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια» (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι σημαντικό το να μπλοκάρεται η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία). Επίσης, τίποτα δεν «ψήνεται» (δλδ δεν έχουμε θερμικής φύσεως ζημία) — φωτοχημική είναι η αντίδραση.

ΥΓ Βλέπω πρόσθεσες στη συνέχεια και έναν σύνδεσμο, προς κείμενο του 1997 — άρα είσαι πεπεισμένος (παρόλο που ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια μπορείς να πάθεις όχι μόνον απ' τον ήλιο, αλλά κι από υπεριώδες φως). Ας προσθέσω λοιπόν κάναν σύνδεσμο κι εγώ:

http://www.reviewofoptometry.com/content/d/case_report/c/43111/ — βλ. σχετ. χωρίο παρακάτω (το πρωτότυπο έχει και τις σχετικές πηγές)
http://peoo.gr/page/default.asp?id=25&ap=9&pl=15&pk=262
http://www.retinalphysician.com/articleviewer.aspx?articleID=109011
Three models of how light damages the retina have been proposed, including mechanical, thermal and photochemical methods. Mechanical and thermal disruptions are caused by absorption of shorter wavelengths that alter retinal structure. Mechanical damage produces sonic transients or shock waves, whereas thermal damage is the result of increased temperature within the retina (typically by 10ºC to 20ºC). Neither of these processes are likely to cause solar retinopathy, and are in fact intentionally exploited during ophthalmic laser treatment (e.g., Nd:YAG and argon laser photocoagulation).

*Photochemical damage, on the other hand, results when long-wavelength blue and/or UV light is absorbed. This initiates a chain of chemical reactions that disrupt the normal physiological structure of the retina. Recent research provides evidence that solar retinopathy chiefly is caused by photochemical effects. *With the development of more advanced imaging devices, the understanding of solar retinopathy’s impact on vision has improved dramatically in the last decade.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο ήλιος δεν μειώνεται σε λαμπρότητα, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


Η λαμπρότητα (luminance· βλ. ΕΛΟΤ ISO 31-6) του ήλιου φυσικά και δεν είναι σταθερή (όπως το απόλυτο μέγεθός του), και μεταβάλλεται — από 1,6 · 10[SUP]9[/SUP] cd/m² το μεσημέρι σε μόλις 0,6 · 10[SUP]6[/SUP] cd/m² όταν είναι στον ορίζοντα.

ΥΓ Αν πάλι για λαμπρότητα εννόησες το radiance, πάλι κι αυτό το μέγεθος μεταβάλλεται κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας σύμφωνα με τον νόμο Beer-Lambert (το λες άλλωστε κι εσύ στο #6).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Κοίτα, την είχες την ευκαιρία σου να προφασιστείς λάθος πληκτρολόγησης ή από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.



Γιατί να προφασιστώ οτιδήποτε;:huh:



Zazula said:


> γκούγκλαρε τώρα «solar retinopathy» ή «ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια» (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι σημαντικό το να μπλοκάρεται η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία). Επίσης, τίποτα δεν «ψήνεται» (δλδ δεν έχουμε θερμικής φύσεως ζημία) — φωτοχημική είναι η αντίδραση.



Η αντίδραση είναι φωτοχημική και θερμική, πράγμα που γράφει και το άρθρο που παράθεσα, γι' αυτό και έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά το "ψήνει". Κατά τα άλλα, ευχαριστώ για τα links, αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται η μοναδική πληροφορία που θα με ενδιέφερε εν προκειμένω: υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις μπορεί η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία να φτάσει στον αμφιβληστροειδή. Αυτό το βρήκα αλλού και το αναφέρω παρακάτω.

Στην συνέχεια παραθέτεις κάτι που δεν διαφωνεί με αυτό που παράθεσα. Π.χ. γράφει το πρώτο κομμάτι του πρώτου συνδέσμου:

Mechanical and thermal disruptions are caused by absorption of shorter wavelengths that alter retinal structure.

Καθώς και:

Photochemical damage, on the other hand, results when long-wavelength blue and/or UV light is absorbed.

Τα ίδια πάνω-κάτω γράφουν όλες οι σχετικές πηγές, ότι τα είδη βλάβης χωρίζονται σε τρεις τύπους και προκαλούνται με τους αναφερθέντες τρόπους. Παρεμπιπτόντως, παρατηρώ μια προσπάθεια υποτίμησης αυτού που παράθεσα, με την αιτιολογία ότι... είναι του 1997. Θα σου θυμίσω λοιπόν ότι η χρονολογία δημοσίευσης δεν έχει καμμιά σημασία εάν το περιεχόμενό της δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί επιστημονικά. Δεν διάλεξα άλλωστε μια πηγή ό,τι να 'ναι, ούτε δημοσιευμένη όπου να 'ναι. Ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της θεωρητικής φυσικής, να θυμίσω, ακόμα, είναι προπολεμικό.

Το δεύτερο κομμάτι που παραθέτεις δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολλάει. Μιλάει γενικά για βλάβες του οργανισμού από την έκθεση σε υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία.

Ο λόγος που οι πηγές σου αναφέρουν ότι *και *η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία μπορεί να συμβάλλει στην ζημιά, είναι γιατί σε νεαρότερες ηλικίες ένα μέρος αυτής της ακτινοβολίας φτάνει στον αμφιβληστροειδή. Όπως είπα λοιπόν στο πρώτο μου ποστ, ενώ τα γυαλιά ηλίου προστατεύουν μερικώς από την ορατή ακτινοβολία, δεν προστατεύουν ουσιαστικά καθόλου από την υπέρυθρη, που είναι αυτή που θα προκαλέσει θερμική βλάβη στον αμφιβληστροειδή, που είναι πιθανό να είναι μόνιμη. Αντιθέτως, επαναλαμβάνω, η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία απορροφάται εξολοκλήρου από το όργανο πριν φτάσει στον αμφιβληστροειδή. Αυτό που δεν γνώριζα είναι ότι σε νεαρότερες ηλικίες ένα μέρος της δεν απορροφάται, οπότε για τα παιδιά ο κίνδυνος είναι μεγαλύτερος.



Zazula said:


> Η λαμπρότητα (luminance· βλ. ΕΛΟΤ ISO 31-6) του ήλιου φυσικά και δεν είναι σταθερή (όπως το απόλυτο μέγεθός του), και μεταβάλλεται — από 1,6 · 10[SUP]9[/SUP] cd/m² το μεσημέρι σε μόλις 0,6 · 10[SUP]6[/SUP] cd/m² όταν είναι στον ορίζοντα.
> 
> ΥΓ Αν πάλι για λαμπρότητα εννόησες το radiance, πάλι κι αυτό το μέγεθος μεταβάλλεται κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας σύμφωνα με τον νόμο Beer-Lambert (το λες άλλωστε κι εσύ στο #6).



Εσύ μιλάς για φαινόμενη λαμπρότητα. Ξαναλέω ότι η λαμπρότητα του ήλιου δεν είναι μεταβλητή, εκτός αν την μετράς σε βάθος του εντεκαετούς κύκλου του, οπότε αλλάζει κατά περίπου 0,1%. Αυτό που μεταβάλλεται είναι η ακτινοβολία που φτάνει στο επίπεδο του εδάφους, εξαιτίας της θέσης του ήλιου στον ουρανό (εποχές, γεωγραφικό πλάτος, ώρα). Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος, ξαναλέω, που μειώνεται και η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία. Εσύ παραπάνω γράφεις ότι ο λόγος που μπορείς να δεις τον ήλιο είναι ότι ο UVI είναι κοντά στο μηδέν, όχι ότι ο ήλιος έχει μειωμένη (φαινόμενη) λαμπρότητα, λες και είναι δυο πράγματα άσχετα μεταξύ τους. Φαντάζομαι, επίσης, ότι εννοείς "ο λόγος που μπορείς με ασφάλεια να δεις τον ήλιο" κι όχι σκέτο "που μπορείς να τον δεις χωρίς ενόχληση", γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία δεν είναι ορατή.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Hellegennes, μάλλον παραλείπεις να διαβάζεις αυτά που δεν συμφωνούν με τις πεποιθήσεις σου. Ανακεφαλαιώνω:

Οι μηχανικές και οι θερμικές επενέργειες μπορούν να προκαλέσουν αλλαγές στη δομή του αμφιβληστροειδούς — ωστόσο ρητώς αναφέρεται ότι: «*Neither of these processes are likely to cause solar retinopathy*». Κι εδώ μιλάμε για την _ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια_ — αυτό απ' το οποίο μας λένε όλοι ότι θα προστατευθούμε με το να μην κοιτάζουμε τον ήλιο κατάματα.
Γιατί έχει σημασία που το άρθρο στο οποίο βασίζεσαι είναι του 1997; Διότι: «*Recent research provides evidence that solar retinopathy chiefly is caused by photochemical effects. With the development of more advanced imaging devices, the understanding of solar retinopathy’s impact on vision has improved dramatically in the last decade.*» Άλλα πιστεύαμε παλιά, άλλα έχουν προκύψει απ' τη νεότερη έρευνα.
Το ότι η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία μπορεί να έχει θερμική επίδραση στον αμφιβληστροειδή πολύ λίγη σημασία έχει για την ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια, διότι η ζημιά προκαλείται με φωτοχημικό τρόπο, το είπαμε.
Είναι ξεκάθαρο το συμπέρασμα ότι: «*Photochemical damage, on the other hand, results when long-wavelength blue and/or UV light is absorbed. This initiates a chain of chemical reactions that disrupt the normal physiological structure of the retina.*»
Αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτάσει στον δικό σου αμφιβληστροειδή, τότε βγαίνε και κοίταζε τον ήλιο απευθείας· εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι οι γιατροί στις δημοσιεύσεις τους, παρότι εντοπίζουν ποιες ομάδες είναι πιο ευαίσθητες, πουθενά δεν αποκλείουν τον υγιή ενήλικο πληθυσμό — οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία να μην μπορεί να φτάσει στον αμφιβληστροειδή. Επίσης, πιθανότατα συγχέεις τον αμφιβληστροειδή με το οπίσθιο μέρος του βολβού του ματιού — σε πληροφορώ, λοιπόν, ότι ο αμφιβληστροειδής φτάνει μέχρι αρκετά μπροστά, εκεί όπου η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία ζει και βασιλεύει — κι απ' όπου μπορούν να ξεκινήσουν οι φωτοχημικές αντιδράσεις (που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να παραμείνουν τοπικά εντοπισμένες). Επίσης, στο πίσω μέρος ζημιά κάνει το κυανό-ιώδες φάσμα της ορατής ακτινοβολίας, μαζί με την UVA μεγαλύτερου μήκους κύματος (δεν βλέπω να μιλά για υπέρυθρο): http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18516116. Τo μόνο σημείο στο οποίο γίνεται μνεία της υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας είναι στο ότι διαθέτει τη δυνατότητα να επενεργήσει φωτοθερμικά στο μάτι, αλλά ΔΕΝ προκαλείται —λέει η πιο πρόσφατη έρευνα— από αυτήν η ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21646980: «Although the anterior structures of the eye absorb much of the UV component of the optical radiation spectrum,* a portion of the UVA band (315–400 nm) penetrates into the retina*. Natural sources, such as the sun, emit energetic UV photons in relatively long durations, which typically do not result in energy confinement in the retina, and thus do not produce thermal or mechanical damage but *are capable of inducing photochemical damage*. Photochemical damage in the retina proceeds through Type 1 (direct reactions involving proton or electron transfers) and Type 2 (reactions involving reactive oxygen species) mechanisms. Commonly used drugs, such as certain antibiotics, nonsteroidal anti–inflammatory drugs, psychotherapeutic agents, and even herbal medicines, may act as photosensitizers that promote retinal UV damage, if they are excited by UVA or visible light and have sufficient retinal penetration. Although the anterior portion of the eye is the most susceptible to UV damage, *the retina is at risk to the longer UV wavelengths that propagate through the ocular media.* [...] *Although solar retinopathy may have been the earliest recognized form of ocular light damage resulting from excessive light exposure, it does not result from thermal damage to the retina but rather because of photochemical (nonthermal) tissue damage.* [...] Because of the optical properties of the eye, wavelengths lying just adjacent to the short- and longwavelength limits of the VIS spectrum penetrate to the retina and are capable of producing tissue damage with sufficient irradiation. *Ultraviolet A and short-wavelength VIS radiation, at least from natural sources, produce damage in the retina and RPE through photochemical mechanisms, which do not involve elevated temperature or mechanical stress in the retina, but rather damage tissue by oxidative, free radical reactions driven by photoexcited, endogenous chromophores.*»
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16950247: «Experiments exploring the temperature increases required to cause thermal injury in the retina suggest that t*hermal retinal injury thresholds are 10 times higher than the retinal irradiance that is experienced during direct viewing of the sun.* [...] *The retina is particularly susceptible to oxidative damage* for a number of reasons: it has high oxygen tension, its essential photosensitive function means that it is exposed to large doses of radiation, it contains a high proportion of polyunsaturated fatty acids in the photoreceptor outer segments, and it contains numerous chromophores in the neuroretina and the RPE. [...] The molecule can be excited by UV or blue light, and it can then undergo efficient intersystem crossing, leading to the formation of a triplet state and the release of several free radicals. Thus, all-trans-retinal poses a potential risk of photochemical damage by both UV and blue light in the outer segment and the neighboring RPE.»
http://www.who.int/uv/health/solaruvradfull_180706.pdf: «*Acute solar retinopathy: strong evidence of a causal association with UVR exposure.*»
http://www.retinalphysician.com/articleviewer.aspx?articleID=109011: «*Solar retinopathy occurs primarily through a photo-oxidative pathway rather than by direct thermal injury.* Τhe incident thermal damage resulting from looking at the sun through an adaptive pupil is far less than the threshold for detectable damage through ophthalmoscopy. [...] *Τhe longer-wavelength end of UV-A (365-440 nm)*, visible (400-700 nm), and near IR (IRA, 700-1,400 nm) *light can still pass through the ocular media* and converge on and under absorption by the photoreceptor and lipofuscin-containing retinal pigment epithelial. [...] *This phototoxicity, mainly from the higher-energy UV-A and the shorter wavelengths of visible light, leads to generation of reactive oxygen species and subsequent oxidative damage to these epithelial cells and the surrounding photoreceptors.*»
http://www.coavision.org/files/Eye and Electromagnetic_For Website(1).pdf: «*Photochemical damage is caused by exposure to the high energy portion of the visible spectrum and UVA and may result in damage to the photoreceptors and the RPE*, the formation of free radicals or reactive oxygen species (ROS), damage to the mitochondrial DNA and eventually cell death.[...] *The World Health Organization recognizes that solar UV radiation has shown a causative role in [...] acute solar retinopathy.*»
http://peoo.gr/page/default.asp?id=25&ap=9&pl=15&pk=262: «*Υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία (U.V.) και η επίδρασή της στον οφθαλμό* >> Βλάβες στο βυθό του ματιού >>* Ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια* _[ακολουθεί περιγραφή & ανάλυση]_»
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4213866/ : «*S**olar retinopathy* *is *a well-recognized clinical entity of retinal damage caused by viewing the sun, *induced by a photochemical process* that _may be _enhanced by elevated tissue temperature. [...] *Ηigh energy waves and low levels of ultraviolet A (UVA) or radiations close to UVA (320–400 nm) are responsible for photochemical damage.*»
Κι όσον αφορά τη λαμπρότητα: σου έδωσα ορισμό, σου έγραψα και τον αγγλικό όρο για να μην μπερδεύεσαι — το ότι _εσύ_ είχες καταλάβει κάτι άλλο, τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει; Για τη μειωμένη λαμπρότητα του ήλιου στις "ασφαλείς" ώρες παρατήρησης, εννοείται ότι μεταβάλλεται το σύνολο της ακτινοβολίας του που γίνεται αντιληπτό, αλλά εκείνο που εννοούσα με το «τότε μπορείς να τον δεις» έχει να κάνει με το ότι τότε θα σου πουν όλοι οι γιατροί ότι είναι ασφαλές το αν τον κοιτάξεις απευθείας, διότι είναι πολύ χαμηλή η υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία — που προκαλεί την ηλιακή αμφιβληστροειδοπάθεια.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το αστείο είναι που στην έκλειψη του ’99 είχε κυκλοφορήσει ράδιο αρβύλα ότι όποιος βγει έξω από το σπίτι του θα τυφλωθεί. Το είχα ξεχάσει, αλλά μου το θύμισε κάποιος που είπε ότι μίλησε με μια θεία του στην Ελλάδα που του είπε ότι απαγορεύτηκε η κυκλοφορία και είπαν στον κόσμο να μη βγει έξω πριν τη μία το μεσημέρι γιατί θα τους συμβεί μεγάλο κακό.
> Δεν είναι φοβερό το πώς λειτουργεί το μυαλό μερικών; Τους λες μην κοιτάς τον ήλιο κατά τη διάρκεια της έκλειψης, καταλαβαίνουν μη βγεις από το σπίτι σου γιατί θα πεθάνεις ακαριαία.



Το '99 κυκλοφόρησε ράδιο άρβυλα, το '15 κυκλοφόρησε εγκύκλιος του Υπουργείου Παιδείας:

Λόγω των σοβαρών βλαβών που μπορεί να προκληθούν στον αμφιβληστροειδή χιτώνα του οφθαλμού εξαιτίας της υπέρυθρης ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας, οι διευθυντές και εκπαιδευτικοί όλων των σχολικών μονάδων παρακαλούνται όπως αναπροσαρμόσουν το ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα της 20ης Μαρτίου, προκειμένου όλοι οι μαθητές/μαθήτριες να παραμείνουν σε κλειστούς χώρους καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της έκλειψης (10.30-13.00).
[...] 
Τέλος, όλες οι προγραμματισμένες μετακινήσεις/διδακτικές επισκέψεις των σχολικών μονάδων της χώρας για την 20η Μαρτίου 2015 δύνανται να πραγματοποιηθούν με ευθύνη του Διευθυντή και του διδακτικού προσωπικού, οι δε περίπατοι χωρίς χρήση μεταφορικού μέσου για τη Β/θμια Εκπ/ση, αναστέλλονται.

Στο σχολείο μου επικράτησε πανικός. Η Διευθύντρια έβγαλε αυστηρή οδηγία να μην βγει κανένας για διάλειμμα από τις δέκα και μισή μέχρι τη μία, ούτε καν για να πιει νερό, και να μείνουν όλα τα παιδιά στις τάξεις με τραβηγμένες τις κουρτίνες. Τα παιδιά ρωτούσαν αν κινδυνεύουν να πάθουν καρκίνο και άλλα τέτοια. Το ίδιο με ρώτησε χθες και ένας συνάδελφος δάσκαλος, ο οποίος προβληματίστηκε από την εγκύκλιο. Στη μία τάξη που έκανα μάθημα, κάποια στιγμή ένας μαθητής τράβηξε λίγο την κουρτίνα και του την έπεσαν ομαδικώς οι υπόλοιποι. Τραγέλαφος.

Για μένα, η εγκύκλιος αυτή αντικατοπτρίζει μια από τις μεγαλύτερες παθογένειες του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος. Αντί να προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε τους μαθητές να γίνουν ώριμοι, αυτόνομοι πολίτες, υπεύθυνοι για τον εαυτό τους, προσπαθούμε, δήθεν για να τους προστατεύσουμε, να τους κρατήσουμε μωρά.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 22, 2015)

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι μόνο προσπάθεια να τους κρατήσουμε μωρά, συνοδεύεται και από σκοταδισμό (pun intended).


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2015)

Από το FB μου, όπου έγραψα το εξής για το θέμα:
Εγώ πήγα να δω την έκλειψη δυο λεπτά από το σπίτι μου σ’ ένα παρκάκι ανοιχτό στα ανατολικά. Απέναντι από το παρκάκι είναι ένα σχολείο (δημοτικό, φέτος πρωτολειτούργησε έχει μόνο πρώτη τάξη). Την ώρα που πήγαινα βγήκαν όλα τα παιδιά του σχολείου στο πάρκο με το αυτοσχέδιο καρτελάκι-φίλτρο τους στο χέρι, για να κοιτάξουν τον ήλιο. Λίγο πιο κάτω ένα άλλο σχολείο είχε κι αυτό σταματήσει το μάθημα κι είχαν βγει στην αυλή τους κι αυτοί. Τελικά ήλιο δεν είδαμε, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία (ΟΚ, τα απογοήτευσε μάλλον τα μικρά).
Και το Μπιμπισί είχε ζωντανή εκπομπή από πεντ’ έξι μέρη στην Αγγλία και από τις Φαρόες ΚΑΙ από αεροπλάνο που πετούσε παρακολουθώντας την έκλειψη. Και το βράδυ είχε άλλη μια εκπομπή με ανασκόπηση, οχτώ με δέκα, για όσους έχασαν το πρωινό θέαμα. Πολλά σχολεία, όπως έδειχνε το Μπιμπισί, είχαν κάνει εκδρομές σε τοπικά αστεροσκοπεία κλπ., και τα παιδιά συμμετείχαν στα πειράματα. Μη φαντάζεστε τίποτα τρελά πειράματα, έβαζαν π.χ. τα παιδιά να σημειώνουν θερμοκρασία σε θερμόμετρα διάσπαρτα στα χωράφια. 
Πώς γέμισαν δύο ώρες στο Μπιμπισί; Με ρεπορτάζ από διάφορα αστεροσκοπεία για το ερευνητικό έργο τους, με ρεπορτάζ από την ESA, με ρεπορτάζ από ερευνητικά κέντρα, με πειράματα στο στούντιο κλπ. κλπ. Μας παρουσίασαν π.χ. ένα από τα ερευνητικά κέντρα του ΗΒ. Προφανώς επαγγελματική δουλειά· όχι ένας ρεπόρτερ να τρέχει κι από πίσω να τον ακολουθεί ο κάμεραμαν (δεν υποτιμώ αυτό το είδος δημοσιογραφίας, αλλά είναι για άλλου είδους ειδήσεις), πολλά θέματα με γραφικά, κινούμενα σχέδια κλπ. Π.χ. είχε ένα πολύ καλό, που επιτέλους μου έδωσε να καταλάβω τί τρέλα είχαν οι ΑΗΠ με τα ζώδια (όχι με την αστρολογία), το οποίο είναι πολύ ωραία σκίτσα.
Στην Ελλάδα αν έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο θα είχαν απλά στείλει τον ρεπόρτερ με το μικρόφωνο στο χέρι να στηθεί μπροστά στην κάμερα και να μας πει «Βρισκόμαστε έξω από το αστεροσκοπείο Αθηνών. Έχουμε κοντά μας τον κύριο Αστέριο Ουρανόπουλο, ο οποίος θα μας μιλήσει στο πόδι και χωρίς προετοιμασία για την έκλειψη. Ήδη έχει βάλει το γαμπριάτικο κουστούμι και τη γραβάτα του κι έχει πάρει ύφος σαράντα καρδιναλίων. Κύριε Ουρανόπουλε, πώς αισθάνεστε;».


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2015)

Με κάθε έκλειψη και πιο πίσω στο σκοταδισμό δηλαδή. 
Η πρώτη έκλειψη που θυμάμαι μάλλον ήταν το ’76 (δεν είμαι σίγουρη, αλλά τότε είχαμε τελευταία φορά ολική στην Ελλάδα λέει η Βίκη). Και θυμάμαι ότι ακολουθήσαμε τις οδηγίες της τηλεόρασης και την είδαμε μέσα από παλιά αρνητικά, ο παππούς μου, η γιαγιά μου κι εγώ. Ο παππούς μου και η γιαγιά μου ήταν απόφοιτοι δημοτικού στην καλύτερη, από χωριό και μετανάστες. Και τώρα που έχει κάθε σπίτι από έναν πτυχιούχο, ΤΩΡΑ μας έπιασαν οι ανησυχίες;


----------

